# Engine smoking



## rpal57 (May 8, 2011)

I am working on a Briggs and Stratton 21hp Intek engine about 4 years old. 
The problem is it smokes under load.As soon as the blades are engaged it starts sending out white smoke from the muffler.Any ideas?


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Check to make sure the engine has the proper amount of oil and is not overfilled. If the oil level is high but you have not changed or added oil lately the carburetor is probably flooding over. 
Let me know if this helps


----------



## BriggsGalaxiema (Jan 22, 2011)

Mower make & model number and engine numbers would be helpful....


----------



## T3ch (May 8, 2011)

rpal57 said:


> I am working on a Briggs and Stratton 21hp Intek engine about 4 years old.
> The problem is it smokes under load.As soon as the blades are engaged it starts sending out white smoke from the muffler.Any ideas?


put some of this in it, Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer : Lucas Oil


----------



## rpal57 (May 8, 2011)

oil is not overfilled. looks to me like the crancaseis building too much pressure and forcing oil into carb through breather tube.


----------



## rpal57 (May 8, 2011)

Craftsman tractor 917287210 Briggs and Stratton 21 hp intek model 331877 type 0805E1


----------

